# Obeying Jesus' command



## Breadloaf (Jul 22, 2004)

Okay, let's talk about John 14:15. 

"If you love me, you will obey what I command."

What is His command? It seems that He is speaking of holiness, but now we ask, "How holy?"

2 John 5-6 says that John says:

love one another
love is walking in obedience to His commands.
His command is walking in love

So that seems to read:

His command is to walk in love.
To walk in love obey His command to walk in love.
THUS:
In order to fulfill His command, fulfill His command.
In order to walk in love, walk in love.

-Breadloaf


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 22, 2004)

JK,
What Christ was referring to was his law; His word. 

Example:
Exo 19:5 Now therefore, if ye will obey my voice indeed, and keep my covenant, then ye shall be a peculiar treasure unto me above all people: for all the earth is mine:

Exo 23:21 Beware of him, and obey his voice, provoke him not; for he will not pardon your transgressions: for my name is in him.
Exo 23:22 But if thou shalt indeed obey his voice, and do all that I speak; then I will be an enemy unto thine enemies, and an adversary unto thine adversaries.

Deu 11:27 A blessing, if ye obey the commandments of the LORD your God, which I command you this day:
Deu 11:28 And a curse, if ye will not obey the commandments of the LORD your God, but turn aside out of the way which I command you this day,

Deu 13:4 Ye shall walk after the LORD your God, and fear him, and keep his commandments, and obey his voice, and ye shall serve him, and cleave unto him.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah compare those texts that Scott provided with John 15:1-15


----------



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

*Okay . . .*

What exactly are we talking about? I mean, I fail to do what Jesus said to do every day . . . 

Bread


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Okay . . .*

[quote:4308f2dd9a="Breadloaf"]What exactly are we talking about? I mean, I fail to do what Jesus said to do every day . . . 

Bread[/quote:4308f2dd9a]

Our ability does not change the command. Our responsibility is to comply in obedience.


----------



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Okay . . .*

[quote:554d3b6e35]Our ability does not change the command. Our responsibility is to comply in obedience.[/quote:554d3b6e35]

Okay, so what are the implications thereof? I mean, do you ever fail to comply? What then? Look at John 15:34: who then is saved? Who loves as Jesus loves?

-Breadloaf


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 23, 2004)

1st John 1:9


----------



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

[quote:002f33b5f7="Scott Bushey"]1st John 1:9[/quote:002f33b5f7]

It's so clear to me how some can come before Jesus and say, "We cast out demons in your name" etc. and Jesus says, "Depart from me . . . I never knew you!"

The people who come before Jesus and tell Him about everything they have done right cannot know Him at all!

Bread


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 23, 2004)

There is a vast differecne between the Gospel hypocrite (those in Matthew 7 that Jesus says he does not "Know" (or love)), and those who are saved by grace.

Lets state this first:

Good works are only such as [b:20a1a34868]God hath commanded in his holy Word[/b:20a1a34868],[1] and not such as, without the warrant thereof, are devised by men, out of blind zeal, or upon any pretense of good intention.[2]

1. Micah 6:8; Rom. 12:2; Heb. 13:21
2. Matt. 15:9; Isa. 29:13; I Peter 1:18; John 16:2; Rom. 10:2; I Sam. 15:21-23; Deut. 10:12-13; Col. 2:16-17, 20-23


Then, make this differecne:

I. Although hypocrites and other unregenerate men may vainly deceive themselves with false hopes and carnal presumptions of being in the favor of God, and estate of salvation[1] (which hope of theirs shall perish):[2] yet such as [b:20a1a34868]truly believe in the Lord Jesus[/b:20a1a34868], and love him in sincerity, [b:20a1a34868]endeavoring[/b:20a1a34868] to walk in all good conscience before him, may, in this life, be certainly assured that they are in the state of grace,[3] and may rejoice in the hope of the glory of God, which hope shall never make them ashamed.[4]

1. Micah 3:11; Deut. 29:19; John 8:41
2. Amos 9:10; Matt. 7:22-23
3. I John 2:3; 3:14, 18-19, 21, 24; 5:13
4. Rom. 5:2, 5


Now we have to ask how Good Works apply here. Can Christians do good works? Of course. Are they perfect works? Never. Why? They are tainted with sin. Does God accept those works then tainted with sin? Yes. Why? BEcause they are works motioned by the Holy Spirit and by grace, and He only recieves that which is worked by His Son in us.

Their ability to do good works is [color=red:20a1a34868][b:20a1a34868]not[/b:20a1a34868][/color:20a1a34868] at all of themselves, [color=green:20a1a34868][b:20a1a34868]but wholly from the Spirit of Christ[/b:20a1a34868][/color:20a1a34868].[12] And that they may be enabled thereunto, beside the graces they have already received,[b:20a1a34868] there is required an actual influence of the same Holy Spirit, to work in them to will, and to do, of his good pleasure:[[/b:20a1a34868]13] yet are they not hereupon to grow negligent, as if they were not bound to perform any duty unless upon a special motion of the Spirit; but they ought to be diligent in stirring up the grace of God that is in them.[14]

12. John 15:4-6; Rom. 8:4-14; Ezek. 36:26-27
13. Phil. 2:13; 4:13; II Cor. 3:5; Eph. 3:16
14. Phil. 2:12; Heb. 6:11-12; II Peter 1:3, 5, 10-11; Isa. 64:7; II Tim. 1:6; Acts 26:6-7; Jude 1:20-21

Notwithstanding, the persons of believers [b:20a1a34868][color=darkred:20a1a34868]being accepted through Christ[/color:20a1a34868][/b:20a1a34868], [i:20a1a34868][b:20a1a34868]their good works also are accepted in him[/b:20a1a34868][/i:20a1a34868];[20] not as though they were in this life wholly unblamable and unreprovable in God's sight;[21] but that he, [i:20a1a34868][u:20a1a34868][b:20a1a34868]looking upon them in his Son, is pleased to accept and reward that which is sincere, although accompanied with many weaknesses and imperfections.[[/b:20a1a34868][/u:20a1a34868][/i:20a1a34868]22]

20. Eph. 1:6; I Peter 2:5; see Exod. 28:38; Gen. 4:4; Heb. 11:4
21. Job 9:20; Psa. 143:2; I John 1:8
22. Heb. 6:10; 13:20-21; II Cor. 8:12; Matt. 25:21, 23; I Cor. 3:14; 4:5


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 27, 2004)

test


----------

